# Help with hook up



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the DIY home theater system and I've tried to understand all the jargon that is associated with home theater. I have a few spare car subwoofers lying around and I was wondering how/if to hook it up to a home theater receiver. The sub I have is an MTX Thunderer 4000 and is just the sub with the black wire and the red wire. The receiver I have is a Sony STR-K750P. I have attached photos so hopefully they show up. Any help would be much appreciated!

In case the photos don't work, basically I have on the back of the receiver a spot that says "Audio Out Sub Woofer" and looks similar to the standard red/white RCA jack, except its black. The sub is just the speaker and nothing else ATM so all it has is the two connection points on the speaker with one colored red and one colored black. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

I tried to post a link to a pic of the sub, but since I'm a new member I could not. You can google pic for MTX Thunderer 4000. Its just the sub only.

Thanks again!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd wager you'd need an amp for your sub (the sony only puts out a line level signal).


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup,... an amp for the sub and an enclosure to boot. I'm not sure how that driver would perform in a home theater set up, but I'm sure there is someone out there that has tried it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I've done some more information gathering and found out that although it may be a fun DIY, its probably much better to just purchase a home theater set up. Thank you for replying, and does anyone have a place (other than e-bay) to find a mid level (even used) home theater set up?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What is your budget?
Chraigslist or other used sites sometimes have them. Have a look at the Shacks store here as well


----------

